# Sidewalk Sally: Black Baby Harmed!



## JFK (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## JFK (Feb 20, 2019)

The parents need to sue for physical assault and emotional distress of the child...my heart hurts from hearing that baby cry like that.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 20, 2019)

Assault, Battery.


----------



## Crystal22 (Feb 20, 2019)

She shoulda got choked to sleep on that blanket with that scarf.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 20, 2019)

Sue her for whatever is left of that 30 million


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2019)

What in the world ??? !! ???   That woman is beyond crazy.  Beyond.  She had no right to do that... no right.


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 20, 2019)

The gall of this woman, to put her hands on other peoples property in a public place. She also had the nerve to hit the camera and call someone else crazy. Sue her SSA!!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 20, 2019)

White privilege is a helluva drug. 
My heart hurts for that baby.


----------



## Enyo (Feb 20, 2019)

I can't watch.


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m sorry the family had to endure such hatred, but get money. She’s beyond Psycho...


----------



## Laela (Feb 21, 2019)

well, apparently she's been protecting "her sidewalk" for years..
https://www.insideedition.com/socia...have-history-confrontations-videos-show-50914

Surprised she keeps getting away with that behavior; but her community has been battling to get the property rights from the city... that could be what's emboldening her. Maybe she AND her HOA should be sued


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 22, 2019)

I hope they walk away with several of her millions.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 22, 2019)

OMG! File a police report and press charges and then sue her butt.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 22, 2019)

She should have gotten a beatdown. I know it wouldn't have been wise but how do you hold back when someone is darn near attacking your baby? Doesn't compute.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2019)

^^ A beatdown would only land you in jail and she'll be walking around free telling the media how "aggressive " black folks are. I'm all for contrast and glad they recorded it and didn't retaliate. The mom was upset that someone attacked her baby, rightfully so. Any mother would.
In Texas, her actions violated Penal Code 22.01, and she should've been arrested for Class C misdemeanor - at least!

Crocodile tears... the police didn't arrest her for assault... she puts out a weak video "apologizing"..she wasn't remorseful at all, just trying to save face to protect her "reputation", else she' personally addressed the parents and tell them sorry. Did she even bother reach out to them offline? That would be part of any healing process.. she needs to put her millions where her dirty mouth is.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Mar 1, 2019)

The apology seemed geared towards her cronies, Like "I am sorry I embarrassed my people".

And had she been black and the victims white, the police cuffs would have been out so fast.....


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 3, 2019)

Right. 

That apology didn't specifically include the family she harrassed...


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 12, 2020)

I....Um....  I've not even watched her apology; but REALLY interrupting a child's birthday party, attacking the child's father; dragging their decor of the sidewalk; all while coddling your mutt?       (Perfect illustration of the fact that pets are more valued than even innocent Black children/babies)

Her Sun should have "set for good" that day!

ETA: That apology was as heartfelt as an offering of a steaming pile of dog dung.  Which she is.


----------

